# Comment verrouiller les chiffres :s ?



## L@uruuus (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjourrr 
J'ai une question qui est peut être trèèès bète XD : je me demande comment faire pour ne pas avoir à garder la touche maj enfoncée + un touche "chiffre" en même temps pour taper les chiffres justement, je cherche à modifier un paramètre qui ferait qu'ensuite dés que j'appuie sur le chiffre ça marche direct quoi  c'est possiiiiiiible ?
Marci d'avance 
Youhouuu &#63743;


----------



## Harts (28 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

Pour activer les numéros du dessus quand la touche maj est activée ( allumée en vert ), il faut changer la configuration du clavier.

préférences système
=>international
=>menu saisie
et pour finir il faut cocher français numérique...

et voila le tour est joué :rateau:


----------



## L@uruuus (28 Décembre 2008)

Ooooh GENIAAAL merci merci merciii  !!!
Youhouuu 1733940585648033 je peux faire des chiffres super vite LOL !
Merciii <3 !


----------



## chandy (28 Décembre 2008)

L@uruuus a dit:


> 1733940585648033



Faites gaffe c'est code mercury...
:rateau:


----------



## Harts (28 Décembre 2008)

lol, ya pas de quoi  ceci dis une petite recherche t'aurais donné la réponse :rateau: ( et oui j'aime faire ma mauvaise langue  ).


----------



## L@uruuus (28 Décembre 2008)

MDR pour code mercury  !!!

Harts j'avoue t'as un peu raison ... ça va hein ! LOL ! En + j'ai cherché dans international et tout avant je te jure ! Mais j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait mettre juste "numérique" je cherchais une case à cocher en + moi XD , LOL je suis pas douééée

Marciiiiiiii c'est énorme youpiiiiiii


----------



## lsol (29 Décembre 2008)

Harts a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour activer les numéros du dessus quand la touche maj est activée ( allumée en vert ), il faut changer la configuration du clavier.
> 
> ...



Bizarre chez moi ça ne vas pas....:rateau:


----------



## L@uruuus (31 Décembre 2008)

Parce qu'en fait il faut cocher "français numérique" et décocher "français je sais plus quoi", il faut une seule case cochée au final


----------



## lsol (21 Janvier 2009)

L@uruuus a dit:


> Parce qu'en fait il faut cocher "français numérique" et décocher "français je sais plus quoi", il faut une seule case cochée au final



Ah bah oui  c'est bien ça hin 801648912635°65_1275_239175_07150860175_07092355_5608#6

merci beaucoup héhé


----------



## zub_q_sec (30 Novembre 2009)

depuis que j'ai mon mac ça m'enerve 
et là la solution simple 
Je dis un grand MERCI


----------

